# Vertical Smoker Build



## crozetpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, term is used loosely...

This is an amazing site. I want to thank all for the photos and inspiration. I LOVE smoked meat.I've endured with a Brinkman Backyard Griller which has not done it. Although it's a great grill, it's not a true smoker. I had a smoked meat moment the other night and need to share. This is going to be an easy build. I retired my Wallmart gun cabinet about 10 years ago to the basement when it got too large for my collection. It's been replaced with a Liberty LX50. The cabinet is 55" H, 16" D and 21" W. Attached is a photo. I'm thinking this an ideal bod. What do you think?













Box.jpg



__ crozetpaul
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul, morning and welcome to the forum....  That would work well IMHO....  No one could steal your Q if you were gone...  fireproof too....  

Please take a moment and stop into roll call to introduce yourself, and let us know what smoking stuff you have also, for a proper welcome... 

This forum has great members, very knowledgeable, and willing to help with your questions....  Dave 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## 05sprcrw (Oct 19, 2012)

I would think it should work great, just getting some holes cut in it can be tough. Some of them have concrete cores that may be a challenge but it would definitely hold heat extremely well.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like a heavy duty compartment for sure


----------



## bullfrog1108 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks good to me! It's nice to see another Virginian here, I'm about 30 min east of Richmond but, I've been through Crozet a few times and love the area!


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2012)

Original idea too for sure, I like it.


----------

